# Did i buy the right ups?



## eggman (Jun 3, 2012)

I bought a Intex Protector 725 today. It's capacity is
Capacity: 600VA / 360W
. 
I am not sure if I bought the right one or not. Thing connected to my UPS right now:

1) PS3 - 78W
2) 32" Bravia - 115 W
3) Logitech z906 -??
I am kinda confused here. According to this link , 
RMS power output	500W
Power consumption on	23W

I am not sure which one is applicable in this case. I think its 23W.

4) Belkin Basic n150 - 20W (Assumed)
I don't know it's power usage, but assume it's 20 W.

So all in all I am using 236 W. Will I be able to get atleast 10 mins of backup from this ups. (It's rated for 15 mins)?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 3, 2012)

That UPS is available for 1.2k not 1.6k. 
Yes, you will get around 15 mins backup.


----------

